# Stomatella turns on his back



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello All, I've had 2 stomatella snails in my tank since last sat night, and they seemed to be doing well, walking around eating and such. Today, i found one upside down. So I righted him back up, and then he purposely flipped back onto his shell within a minute. What's the motive behind this behaviour?


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

i've had a margarita snail behave like this. he did this 3 times and i kept flipping it over to right it but it wanted to die or something. not sure why as all the other snails in my tank were just fine so he's probably throwing a hissy fit. i left it like this for 10 minutes to calm down and then i moved it over to the glass and held it there until he gripped it and that was that he's been fine since.

i figure it didn't like the sand or that particular spot. i left the glass and didn't clean it for a few days so he could graze in peace and now everythings cool.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

well, i'll leave him alone for now, see how he does tomorrow


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

You mean on the sand? I've never seen them there...just on the glass and rocks. He may be in trouble...


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

he was on the rock upside down, then i moved him to to the sand. I will put him back on rock right away.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

put him on the rock, and then he turned himself over again


----------

